
Trump wants federal hiring to focus on skills over degrees - SQL2219
https://apnews.com/da3c08790765a57a4dc6a258d252acef
======
CincinnatiMan
Small step to reduce credentialism, I'm a fan.

------
dkdk8283
This is refreshing - as someone without a degree I’m happy to see this become
normalized.

